# adhesive or sealant



## willar (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello fam, what material should be used to hold a 5000lit aquarium (8ftX3ftX7ft) made of TEMPERED and LAMINATED glass together? can an adhesive or a sealant or both BE used?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Scs1200 it comes in clear and black


----------

